# Very Hot School Teacher



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.usanbt.com/team.php?category_id=96&parent_id=11

This girl is a first year Social Studies teacher down in FL...

She's all over the news right now because of being a teacher and being on the website


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

PS it's really hard to get on the site bcause it just got on the news...and everyone is hitting the site.

Somebody was saying that the owner of the site called the school to let them know (rumor) and business has never been better.

Myself I would like to socially study her.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

What grade does she teach?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Erica-Lee


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/southflorida/sfl-pteacher11may11,0,3144952.story?coll=sfla-home-headlines&track=mostemailedlink

*West Boca teacher will not be disciplined over 'bikini team' photos*

By Scott Travis 
Education Writer 
Posted May 11 2006, 8:37 PM EDT  


 A high school teacher who posed for revealing photos on a Web site will not face any discipline, a school district official said Thursday.

The district's professional standards department decided Thursday not to investigate Erica Chevillar, whose photo spread on the USA National Bikini Team's Web site has become the talk of West Boca Raton High School. Chevillar, 25, is a first-year social studies teacher at the school.

"She didn't violate any school rules or policies or state laws," district spokesman Nat Harrington said.

Chevillar is one of about 80 models featured on the Web site of the USA National Bikini team. The site lists calendars for sale featuring scantily clad models dressed in bathing suits, provocative outfits or lingerie. Using the name Erica Lee, she appears in cleavage-baring jackets and skimpy bikinis.

Chevillar couldn't be reached Thursday despite attempts by phone and at her house. She told _South Florida Sun-Sentinel_ news partner WPTV-Ch. 5 on Wednesday that the photos were taken before she was a teacher. She also said she plans to leave teaching to work in real estate.

Rick Leto, the president and CEO of the Boca Raton-based USA National Bikini Team, voiced support for her on Thursday.

"Erica is a very classy and intelligent young woman," he said. "She has done nothing wrong." He declined further comment.

The photo spread concerned West Boca Raton High Principal Fran Giblin, who said Wednesday that it's important for teachers to set the "highest standards for students."

Harrington said Giblin and Chevillar discussed the incident on Thursday. Giblin could not be reached Thursday despite phone calls to his school office and home.

The school district has only a vague policy on teacher non-criminal teacher conduct, saying they should act in a way that is "moral and ethical."

School Board member Debra Robinson said she's uncomfortable with Chevillar's actions, but doesn't believe the school district needs to create a more specific policy on teacher conduct.

"If we tried to very clearly define what we feel is morally questionable ..... it's going to be way too distracting," she said. "We need to focus on how we educate children."

_Scott Travis can be reached at [email protected] or 561-243-6637._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All I can say is HOT! HOT! HOT!

Erica-Lee-8


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> PS it's really hard to get on the site bcause it just got on the news...and everyone is hitting the site.
> 
> Somebody was saying that the owner of the site called the school to let them know (rumor) and business has never been better.
> 
> Myself I would like to socially study her.


I don't think it's just the site that everyone is hitting.

HA!! COMEDY!!! THERE YOU GO!!!


----------

